# Alicante to Nerja - Road to nowhere ???



## yosoyaj (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Since my last post/questions etc., I have been preparing for our move from here (Torrevieja) to Nerja, on the Costa Del Sol. A couple of months ago, I chose a lovely 3 bed that ticked all the boxes for e550 p.m. Two weeks ago, they called me to tell me that there had been a mistake and that the landlord himself had already let the house out and hadn't informed the agent?!! Needless to say, extreeeemely bad timing as by then, the real bargain property was being snapped up. Within a week I'd managed to get my hands on another nice house in the same area. It didn't tick most of the boxes, and was more expensive, but it was nice and as I say there were so few options left. THEN YESTERDAY, I get a call from that agent - not the same company as the first - telling me that there is a problem, as the landlady wants to move back into the property herself for personal reasons and now we have nowhere to go to. Friday? Most places are shut now for the weekend, I really don't think ANY of the agents down there bother to refresh their sites according to availability and so I'm phoning about properties that are long gone etc etc and the driver who was to move our things TODAY, but managed to postpone until Monday, needs to leave here 8am leaving me no time whatsoever to sort anything out and I have no clue as to what the hell to do now! If there are any agents out there perusing through these threads and you come across this and you think you can help, please let me know. My basic need is 3 bedrooms. I'm thinking that at this stage, it may be a better idea to be looking up holiday rentals for a couple of weeks to give us time to find our feet, but it's more money to move again then etc etc and that is fast running out now. PLEASE HELP if you know of any availabilities long term or otherwise!!!

Thanks in advance with fingers crossed,

AJ


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yosoyaj said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Since my last post/questions etc., I have been preparing for our move from here (Torrevieja) to Nerja, on the Costa Del Sol. A couple of months ago, I chose a lovely 3 bed that ticked all the boxes for e550 p.m. Two weeks ago, they called me to tell me that there had been a mistake and that the landlord himself had already let the house out and hadn't informed the agent?!! Needless to say, extreeeemely bad timing as by then, the real bargain property was being snapped up. Within a week I'd managed to get my hands on another nice house in the same area. It didn't tick most of the boxes, and was more expensive, but it was nice and as I say there were so few options left. THEN YESTERDAY, I get a call from that agent - not the same company as the first - telling me that there is a problem, as the landlady wants to move back into the property herself for personal reasons and now we have nowhere to go to. Friday? Most places are shut now for the weekend, I really don't think ANY of the agents down there bother to refresh their sites according to availability and so I'm phoning about properties that are long gone etc etc and the driver who was to move our things TODAY, but managed to postpone until Monday, needs to leave here 8am leaving me no time whatsoever to sort anything out and I have no clue as to what the hell to do now! If there are any agents out there perusing through these threads and you come across this and you think you can help, please let me know. My basic need is 3 bedrooms. I'm thinking that at this stage, it may be a better idea to be looking up holiday rentals for a couple of weeks to give us time to find our feet, but it's more money to move again then etc etc and that is fast running out now. PLEASE HELP if you know of any availabilities long term or otherwise!!!
> 
> ...



I could possibly help you if you were over my way, but I dont really know anything east of my area! 

I've heard of this kind of thing happening tho, cos actually what happens is that several agents will have the same property and at different prices and the good ones go! You really need to be here and do the deal straight away - thats not to say that you cant still negotiate on price.

I think your best bet would be to somehow get your belongings put onto storeage and stay in a hotel/hostel for a couple of days and then do some serious house viewing. Hit the agents hard, dont take any procrastinating from them and dont rush into something you're not happy with! But at least if you're standing infront of them you can give them the kick that most of these guys need to do their job!!!! Good luck and keep us posted!! 

Jo xxx


----------

